# Mushrooms, Balsamic Vinegar



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi allFor a quick meal lately I have cooked some mushrooms on a pan with very little oil. Only a light spray of oil really. Once the mushrooms are cooked I have then poured a little balsamic vinegar over them. Very nice on toast.







Golly Gee !! Within 10 minutes of eating I have just made it to the loo and had very watery diarrhea.







I am wondering what anyone else thinks. Do you think it's the vinegar or a combination of both.LOL I am staying away from that snack for a while.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it is the act of eating, not the specific food that causes the reaction.Sometimes if the IBS is acting up for any other reason any meal, no matter how safe the foods usually are can trigger a BM, and often that BM is on the diarrhea side of thing.Every single meal you eat every single day of your life whether you have IBS or not causes the colon to be more active. IBSers often over-respond to this natural reflex. Meals that are large in volume, high in fat, are eaten after either skipping a meal or when you are a couple of hours late from your usual eating schedule can make the reaction bigger than it would be if you were eating small, frequent, low-fat meals.Now it could be something in the meal set you off. Mushrooms are very low in calories so it doesn't take much oil to make the meal have a pretty high percentage of fat. Vinger's acidity does seem to bother some people. If these are things that you normally eat without problems you do not want to assume they are now trigger foods and you can never eat them again. They may be innocent bystanders from something else triggering your IBS, or that at that time any food you ate would have set off symptoms. Often IBSers start cutting out more and more totally innocent foods because they believe the one and only thing that could be the trigger is the food they just ate. Lots of things trigger IBS symptoms and food is often blamed when it had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Exactly, for some IBSers, unfortunately the act of eating can be the trigger and what's eaten doesn't really matter that much. If this is not the case for you, a good way to identify trigger food is to keep a food/symptoms diary. And sometimes certain food may not actually be the trigger just because eating it coincided with a flare up -- so, you might want to give them another try. Sometimes it is how foods are combined -- for example, being acidic, viniger by itself may be problem enough, so it may not really matter what to go together with the viniger. You might want to just try one single thing at a time to identify trigger foods. Certain spices may be triggers, too, so it may not be the main veggie etc that you're eating. Again, it may be a good idea to try out one single spice at a time to see which ones bother you and which ones don't.Also, it depends on what kind of mushroom you cooked. Some mushrooms are high in natural MSG (and MSG can be bothersome to some IBSers), for example, Shiitake mushrooms have high natural MSG and if you don't do well with that you might want to stay away from it. Oyster mushroom has higher natural MSG than the most common button mushrooms.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

and sometimes it IS the foods. I had a food sensitivity test done by a naturopath when I had a severe case of eczema and two of the food groups that ended up on my bad list were fungals and distilled products (mushrooms and vinegars). I also showed sensitivities to wheat, corn, nightshades (tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant), and dairy. A friend who encouraged me to do this and had used the same naturopath as her family doctor told me that all of those food groups are commonly found to be reactive. Curiously, while none of these caused my IBS, all of these made my D and/or indigestion worse. Years later, a friend suggested I try the Eating 4 Your Bloodtype diet (from the book of the same name) and these same food groups showed up on the bad list for Type Os. While, at that point, I had the D well under control, my gas production dropped right off the table. Any naturopath can do that for you and the book is probably available at your library. While I don't think that either approach will completely eliminate the problem, it is a simple strategy and may prove to be helpful.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do have some food sensitivities, I didn't say food cannot ever be the problem. A lot of times people will take a one time occurrence of symptoms to eliminate a food that they never had problems with before and if the symptoms aren't from the food someone can very quickly end up with an extremely unbalanced diet and the physical stress of poor nutrition isn't going to make the IBS any better, either.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi there. It's me again.Thank you Kathleen M, Cherrie and Mark for taking the time to give me this advice. It has helped a lot. Thank God I stumbled upon this site and found you people. At least I feel much better mentally now that I have friends out there who understand my problem.


----------

